# Southport this weekend 28/29/30 sept



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Anybody else going to the firework competition at Southport this weekend, apparently you can stay at the Pleasure land? car park..

Someone put a link on here for the car park and a number to contact, if you read this can you give us the information again.

>>Linky<<
>>Linky<<

Watch the video on full screen. :wink:

ray.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*southport this weekend*

hi,

jackie put the info up, you have to phone barbara on o7711502368,and say you are with mhf,and its £7 per night, water and toilet emptying, cant do links,so have had to say it all again.

mags


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We are on Riverside campsite at Banks. Might pop over and see you all over the weekend


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

We'll be on the CC site for the weekend- tickets for Sat night display..............and no rain forecast till Sunday


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just setting off, if you are going might see you there.. Weather guaranteed for Sat anyway :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Post code for car park.. PR8 1RX.. £7.0 per night, telephone number via mags post above.

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Well put it down for next year all those that would have liked to go..

There is only one word to describe it.. "Superb".. Best fireworks I have ever seen must have cost a fortune and I watched it all from the comfort of the van armed with a nice whisky. :wink: all free except the whisky. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

